# Meetup at the Cock n' Bull



## probablynathan (26/2/13)

Anyone keen for another meet(piss)up at the Cock n' Bull one night next week?

What day works best for people?


----------



## jlm (26/2/13)

Earlier in the week would suit me better but I could make any day work


----------



## Spork (26/2/13)

subscribed...


----------



## paddy2 (26/2/13)

Tuesday or wednesday would suit me. What time are we looking at?


----------



## probablynathan (26/2/13)

How about Tuesday at 7:00?


----------



## jlm (27/2/13)

Tuesday's good for me.


----------



## paddy2 (27/2/13)

Tuesday @ 7 is fine


----------



## probablynathan (27/2/13)

Table booked for Tuesday the 5th at 7pm. I have requested a table upstairs. 
See you there.


----------



## jlm (4/3/13)

I'm looking a little doubtful at the moment.....Work is pretty full on this week. Although if I finish as late as I did tonight I'll stop in for a quick one (currently sitting in the Brisbane st car park waiting for a pizza which my wife had to order and pay for over the phone as my wallet has gone AWOL, while drinking a beer from the six pack I got on tick from crown cellars. Oddly enough I'm not the only drinking in their car.).


----------



## dago001 (4/3/13)

Sorry blokes, cant make it. Youngest daughter is 18 tomorrow. Beer and Pizza for lunch for us, so no driving after that. Feel free to discuss any conspiracy theories aganst NW brewers in my abscence.
Hope you have a good night.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## DanteHicks (23/4/13)

Lets schedule another one of these, perhaps the weekend of the 25th May?


----------



## probablynathan (22/2/14)

Any one keen for another meetup to discuss club activities for the year and maybe running a winter competition?
I was thinking Sunday 9th of March at St John Craft beer bar in Launceston.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Kudzu (23/2/14)

I'm keen, 9th is ok with me.


----------



## Not For Horses (24/2/14)

I'm there!


----------



## probablynathan (25/2/14)

What time works for people? 3pm?

Hopefully we can get a few people to come along.


----------



## probablynathan (4/3/14)

Not a lot of interest in this so far? would it be better if the meet up was not on the long weekend?


----------



## Not For Horses (4/3/14)

Ahh actually yeah.
Just remembered I won't be in Launnie for the weekend.
By all means have beers without me though!


----------



## paddy2 (4/3/14)

I can't make it for this weekend because I will be away. Also away on the 16th and the 22th. 
Cheers,
Paddy


----------



## probablynathan (6/3/14)

Ok It looks like the 9th isn’t the best day for a meet up so I think we should postpone to a later date when we can get a few more people along.


----------



## Kudzu (7/3/14)

I concur, made other plans now anyway. Thanks for trying.


----------

